

Curated design and development resources - danedwards
http://oozled.com

======
ivan_ah
This is awesome!

In these days when information is a plenty, curation is more important than
ever.

If you ever start a "math" category, it would be awesome if you can add my
book: [http://minireference.com/](http://minireference.com/) It's not on
amazon yet, but if you prod me I can figure out some other referral program...

------
pixxel
Nice.

